# 36" Camelback Casting For Sale On Ebay



## vettebob (Nov 9, 2015)

I am putting up my extra 36" camel back casting for sale on ebay if anyone is interested. Thanks Bob
http://www.ebay.com/itm/36-Dovetail...h-/291612941746?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## bkcorwin (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm bidding on it but honestly I have no idea what its worth?  They have a scraped in one at busch precision for 3400....


----------



## vettebob (Nov 14, 2015)

Richard King wants $600 for his casting if he has any left. He casts a few up about once a year. The problem is no one is selling castings anymore so unfortunately the going price is whatever the market will  bear. I looked for a year and a half before I bought the 2 I have.  Bob


----------

